# Mobile broadband: no driver for USB modem



## robspop (Jan 21, 2014)

I have been running FreeBSD 9.0 on my laptop for a couple of years.  This included using mobile broadband via a Huawei E169 USB modem.  This worked with no additional drivers.

I have now upgraded to the newly released 10.0 and the device no longer works.  When I plug it in, it is seen as a mass storage device, and a /dev/cd0 entry is made for it.  I know this can be a problem with these devices that have some storage in them as well as a modem, but that never arose in the past.

Is there some simple fix for this?


----------

